# Foundation repair



## DavieGravy (Dec 1, 2016)

I have a 1960 brick ranch home in the Denver area with a sagging attached 1 car garage.  This includes step cracks in the bricks and gaps in door frames, etc. I have an Engineer's repair design that calls for the installation of 5 steel helical peirs.

One company wants to go by the book and use the design to pull permits and fix to specifications.  They want around 8500 to install steel helical peers and re-level.

The other company doesn't plan to pull permits or use the repair design.  They are unlicensed and uninsured, but get excellent reviews on Google, Facebook, etc.  They want to charge 4200.  Their method will be to install concrete piers and pour concrete and install rebar in between.  They said they'd take some of the excess dirt to build up some areas near the foundation that slope into the house.

Which one should i go with?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 1, 2016)

Engineers write plans on what they feel comfortable being responsible for 20 or 30 years.
I would have the engineer look at the second set of plans, some times they will look at something and say, that will work too, or explain why he didn't suggest that.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 1, 2016)

"They are unlicensed and uninsured"

Have the deed to your property handy, and a moving van in the driveway, because if one of their crew get injured, it will be cheaper to sign the house over and RUN.


----------



## DavieGravy (Dec 1, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> "They are unlicensed and uninsured"
> 
> Have the deed to your property handy, and a moving van in the driveway, because if one of their crew get injured, it will be cheaper to sign the house over and RUN.



I believe home owners insurance would cover that minus the deductible.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 1, 2016)

DavieGravy said:


> I believe home owners insurance would cover that minus the deductible.



Not where I live, your only protection would be to open an account for WCB or what ever you call it there and pay the premium % for the job.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 1, 2016)

After attny., hospitalization, the potential of years of rehab and lost wages?

You have no clue. $4k is cheap.


----------

